

JetBrains WebStorm 11 (JavaScript IDE) Roadmap Discussion - phren0logy
http://blog.jetbrains.com/webstorm/2015/06/webstorm-11-roadmap-discussion/

======
devsquid
Please improve the Dart support. Dart is slowly replacing all the JS i have to
write. I am hoping in the next year to be fully switched over with
clients/self and I would love a better IDE experience for it.

~~~
melling
I'm not sure Dart is catching on. I wish Google had added the Chrome support.

~~~
devsquid
It makes sense that they didn't. It would really just be bloat at this point.

That doesn't change the fact Dart is a very good alternative to JS for large
apps. It still compiles down to JS so it can run on anything. You can also use
JS directly in your Dart code very easily. I really like it, particularly for
larger apps where JS's lack of structure starts to get in the way.

